# Crocodiles



## Crocboy (Nov 7, 2004)

Does anybody else out there keep crocodiles?


----------



## Ricko (Nov 7, 2004)

nice pic, hopefully will be getting freshies after the christmas break found someone to source hatchies. how many do you have/keep? and freshies or salty's or both? give us an introduction. welcome to aps as well im sure you will enjoy.


----------



## Greebo (Nov 7, 2004)

I don't want to fork out the dough for an exhibitors license..otherwise I would.


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Nov 7, 2004)

hiya crocboy welcome to the site i belive brodie has a fresh water croc thats one awsume looking reptile


----------



## Ricko (Nov 7, 2004)

but brodie not on this site no more champ.


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Nov 7, 2004)

lol he isnt what happened did he acctually go threw with that deleting his own account thing lol didnt notcie him missing ( porbleycause i talk to him on chat and msn all the time) well his album is still here i think he has a pic or 2 of his croc


----------



## Crocboy (Nov 7, 2004)

I heard its not much fun with permits in other states. I have 5 salties and 1 freshy. Depends on where you get them as to how much they cost. A hatchling could be from $50-$500.


----------



## Greebo (Nov 7, 2004)

> well his album is still here i think



Is that his first or second album? The first was a bit too commercial for my taste.


----------



## Fuscus (Nov 7, 2004)

I've seen freshies for sale down here for $400. Snappy little blighters too.


----------



## Ricko (Nov 7, 2004)

in vic its just on our normal advanced license. the hatchy a mate can get is $200 so not to bad as i have hardlyu seen them advertised. got any other pics of your crocs? what is the biggest you have? do you keep other reptiles as well?


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Nov 7, 2004)

not sure greeba and can u get a license to keep crocs in any state or only certin ones if so whats the requirerments and cost for one in qld


----------



## Ricko (Nov 7, 2004)

a point in the right direction of where to get hatchies would be very kind please? :lol:


----------



## Fuscus (Nov 7, 2004)

Proberly the cheapest would be from a croc farm. Got no idea about the red tape involved.


----------



## Greebo (Nov 7, 2004)

I don't think my neighbours would be too keen on me keeping a salty in the backyard.


----------



## Fuscus (Nov 7, 2004)

Ricko ask these guys http://www.crocfarm.com.au/ let us know what they say.


----------



## Ricko (Nov 7, 2004)

thanks fuscus i will let you know when i get onto them. any other croc farms that deal with freshies?


----------



## Crocboy (Nov 7, 2004)

This is a piccy of my biggest one. I have pythons, monitors, frillnecks.... I will have some baby salties next year if anyone is keen.


----------



## dobermanmick (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: RE: Crocodiles*



Greebo said:


> I don't think my neighbours would be too keen on me keeping a salty in the backyard.



It will keep the dogs away from the pond ! :shock:  

Wonder what regs we have in Qld ? does anyone know ?


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Nov 7, 2004)

how much will u be charging for these said saltys just wanting to get an idear of the market


----------



## Fuscus (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: RE: Crocodiles*



Ricko said:


> any other croc farms that deal with freshies?


Heaps of Oz web links
http://www.dpi.qld.gov.au/crocodiles/12125.html


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Nov 7, 2004)

*RE: Re: RE: Crocodiles*

Queensland wont licence private individuals to keep either species of croc on the grounds that they are to dangerous. Elapids like taipans are ok though


----------



## Fuscus (Nov 8, 2004)

*RE: Re: RE: Crocodiles*

I *THINK* that there is a size limit in SA


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Nov 8, 2004)

*RE: Re: RE: Crocodiles*

Interestingly many salties become more placid over about 3-4m in length.


----------



## Puppy (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: RE: Crocodiles*



Fuscus said:


> Ricko ask these guys http://www.crocfarm.com.au/ let us know what they say.



I'm pretty sure this and a stuffed hatchy fresh water croc that I have came from there. Sorry to offend anyone who is against stuffed reptiles but they were a gift to me ages ago.


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Nov 8, 2004)

*RE: Re: RE: Crocodiles*

omg puppy thats disgusting is that head on oak wood u know how i feel about oakwood


----------



## Fuscus (Nov 8, 2004)

*RE: Re: RE: Crocodiles*

I think its a salty, or at least part of one


----------



## Puppy (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: Crocodiles*



Fuscus said:


> I think its a salty, or at least part of one



Yup smart Fuscy  It doesn't show well on the photo but on the label it does say Salt water croc. How do you tell the difference between the different subspecies?

Sorry Jimmy  I shall pull it off and plant it on cotton just for you.


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Nov 8, 2004)

*RE: Re: RE: Crocodiles*

i think u may be right fuscus looks a little to fat in the snout for a freshy


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Nov 8, 2004)

*RE: Re: RE: Crocodiles*

Yep its a salty (porosus) note the undulating jaw line and teeth of uneven sizes, freshies (johnstoni) have a straight jaw line and teeth of unform size.


----------



## Puppy (Nov 8, 2004)

*RE: Re: RE: Crocodiles*

Thanks PPythons...that's really clear! I didn't even know there were different Croc types before Fuscy pointed it out


----------



## Crocboy (Nov 8, 2004)

The price of the hatchlings would be around $200. I drive up north every year and get them. I dont want to retire on them just cover my costs. I wouldnt recommend them to just anyone. Hatchlings are very sensative and pick up diseases easily. They are the hardest one yet. They only show signs of weakness when its to late. I have found my freshy is more agressive than my salties, it depends on how much room you have.


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Nov 9, 2004)

I agree totally with the statement that freshies are much more snappy than salties.


----------



## obee (Nov 9, 2004)

I prefer getting in and cleaning out our salty pens then getting in and cleaning our freshies.Confined captive situation you have to dodge the freshies more regularly.


obee


----------



## instar (Nov 9, 2004)

I thought freshies were primarily fish eaters? are they particularly territorial then?


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Nov 10, 2004)

Yes thats right the anatomical features of the freshwater crocodiles' (Crocodylus johnstoni) jaw, that is the long narrow shape and the rows of needle sharp teeth allows the animal to catch fish and other small aquatic creatures with ease. They are not particulaly territorial towards humans in the wild unless the female is guarding a nest. They are also one of the gregarious crocodilians that is they live in groups or at least tolerate members of there own species. Other gregarious species do exist for example the nile crocodile from Africa (Crocodylus nicolatus). However the Saltwater crocodile (Crocodylus porosus) is largely a solitary species and will not tolerate others of its own species. All crocodylians if raised together from hatchlings will tolerate each other in captivity.


----------



## hey_im_sam (Nov 10, 2004)

> Queensland wont licence private individuals to keep either species of croc on the grounds that they are to dangerous. Elapids like taipans are ok though


Lol... love the rational there


----------



## sarahbell (Nov 10, 2004)

they can be kept in QLD on an exibitors licence


----------



## Crocboy (Nov 10, 2004)

> All crocodylians if raised together from hatchlings will tolerate each other in captivity.


I found that partly true. I raised 2 salties and 1 freshy from hatchlings together. All was fine till they reached about 2-3 foot. You definately need the rumble room.


----------



## Ricko (Nov 10, 2004)

so salties would be better than a freshy? how quick do salty's grow? ie. 5ft within the first 3 years or what is the general growth rate?


----------



## Crocboy (Nov 10, 2004)

Its like anything, you give it heat and food and its gonna grow. That rate can be achived.You can stunt them but i think thats hardly fair. Big is better.


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Nov 10, 2004)

Hi Crocboy, regarding raising crocs together I agree with your statement that they need their rumble room if raised in small numbers they can get toey and a rather brutal pecking order can result. I was refering to rearing them together in lots of say 4 to 5 hundred at a time. I find they still scap a bit, but they tend to lose each other in the crowd.

Adrian - Pilbara Pythons


----------



## JeffHardy (Nov 10, 2004)

Hey I'm Sam - don't knock the Qld rationale - its the same in NSW. 

Actually the NSW Native Animal Keepers Consultative Committee, with NPWS support, a few years ago recommended to govt that private keepers be allowed to keep crocs up to 1.2 m in length - like mobile exhibitors. But the Govt. said "Not on your nelly." Or something to that effect.


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Nov 10, 2004)

Hi Jeff, This bizarre rationale has intriged me for years. I have kept Elapids for years and have also kept thousands of crocs under other licences and know both well. The answer given to me by Qld parks & Wildlife when enquiring about keeping crocs privately was that they are simply too dangerous. I also tried to apply to import 2 captive bred brush turkeys from a breeder in Adelaide and was told. They can not be kept privately in Qld because they are not traditionally kept. Unbelievable


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2004)

> not traditionally kept


 what does this exactly mean?


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Nov 10, 2004)

In Qld the bird list is based on seed eating birds that have traditionally been kept in good ol' england for years eg parrots, finches, doves and quail only a few years ago they allowed fruit doves to be kept on a specialist licence. I guess I could have argued that turkeys are traditionally kept, but the brush turkey is a megapode (mound builder) and they dont have any in england. Recently after years of lobbying by private aviculturalists. Qld parks have allowed a limited no of softbilled birds (non seed eaters) to be kept e.g a couple of species of honey eaters and wrens. They are slowly coming round good on 'em I reckon.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2004)

oh. i didn't know anything about that.
cheers


----------



## Nome (Nov 10, 2004)

yes, well, you learn something new everyday :wink:


----------



## Ochre (Nov 16, 2004)

*Croc Enclosures*

crocboy/ obee/ PilbaraPythons ,

Have u got any pics of your enclosures for the salties/ freshies?

I wouldnt mind getting a Saltie sometime next year (now that we've FINALLY manages to scope out the licencing issues).

Also do you provide heating? If you do what type and how?

Iv had a look at 4 different setups in Perth, one of which appears NOT to be heated. . . . . i found this kind of strange as it gets to about 6 - 10 deg during winter with an average temp during winter of 16 - 20deg. Most of the enclostures iv seen are outdoors with no or very little cover from the natural elements.

thanks. :wink:


----------



## womas4me (Nov 16, 2004)

*RE: Croc Enclosures*

I dont think you have any real hope of attaining a croc legally in WA, not with the current reptile laws anyway


----------



## Ochre (Nov 16, 2004)

*Croc Permit*

Womas4me:

Have a chat to CALM about it. . . . they are really very helpfull - Ask for the form for a reg 14-16 or i can email the forms to you.

Decide if your applying for commercial/breeding or educational purposes. 

Build some enclosures and get CALM to inspect & approve them.

U will need permission from your Local Government and the land you use MUST be freehold.

Most importantly you need some PROVEN experience handling crocs.


:twisted:


----------



## womas4me (Nov 16, 2004)

*RE: Croc Permit*

I'm aware of the licensing but not the ability to have them unless you are going to be a wildlife park or doing some bona-fide educational work. As a commercial operation i can understand, but if you can get CALM to give you a license to have them if your not breeding for skin or whatever, or genuine educational work then there is no way my app can be knocked back. I would love to know if they let you breed for sale as pets as unless you attain the wildlife park license in my understanding you wont be able to do it. I have had the forms and spoken to CALM for quite some time now in regards to reg 16.


----------



## Crocboy (Nov 16, 2004)

*RE: Croc Permit*



> Also do you provide heating? If you do what type and how?


Heating is essential i believe. With any animal you have to mimic the habitat they have originated from. My hatchlings are in aquariums in my lounge room. After the pick up size they go to grow out tanks in my shed. Aquariums are heated with eletric heaters and the ones in the shed are done by gas. Clear sheeting on the roof lets the sun in during the day but also lets the heat out at night.


----------



## Crocboy (Nov 16, 2004)

Forgot the photos!
In one photo you can see a shade over the water. This is to shade in summer and insulate in winter.


----------



## womas4me (Nov 16, 2004)

That is a great looking setup.


----------



## hey_im_sam (Nov 16, 2004)

> Hey I'm Sam - don't knock the Qld rationale - its the same in NSW.


I realise that Jeff, I guess I was kinda knocking both! I've never kept any large crocodilians, but wouldn't mind the opportunity. I'd certainly choose to keep a couple crocs over taipans...


----------



## Ochre (Nov 17, 2004)

*WA croc permits*

Crocboy:

Awesome setup, great pics. . . keep em coming.

Womas4me:

My intention is to get a pair of salties, possible breeding, future egg/hatchies sales.(Possibly - havent decided if i want to get that involved)

I am a partner in a company that provides a range of animal/reptile "related" services including education to community groups, private clients and gov departments.

Because of the above i "apparently" fit into two categorys - Commercial and Educational.

I'll post up how my app goes over the next few months. . . .gotta finish the enclosures first. . . . .im having "ISSUES" with the local gov :x .

Have you got a copy of the Wildlife Act and Regs?


----------



## womas4me (Nov 17, 2004)

*RE: WA croc permits*

Yeah, i have a copy of the act and regs. I think you will be going more for the reg 14 ( wildlife park ) maybe. I know you wont be a park as such but under that one you can obtain animals and breed them provided they are not on the gazzetted pet herp list, which those arn't. The reg 16 part i am sure you could fit into as well somehow as they are a valuable education tool if used as such.
My main thing was that if you just intended to get some as ' pets ' with the aim of breeding i dont think it would be possible.
I also have spoken to CALM about species that are currently not legally available eg diamond python.
Best of luck to you and hope you get past the local gov hurdles. Let us know how you go.


----------



## Crocboy (Nov 19, 2004)

These are my babies. I could watch them all day.


----------



## Tommo (Nov 19, 2004)

here in darwin anyone can keep crocs until they are 60cm in length, unless you live in the rural area and can supply for their needs.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2004)

That would b worth having. man i want some now.


----------



## Shacks (Nov 20, 2004)

Thanks Tommo, I was going to put something about the NT but couldn't remember what the length was.
Crockboy, they are fantastic.


----------



## Ochre (Nov 20, 2004)

*60cm*

ummm what happens when they reach 60cm? do you give them to a croc park?

just curious.  

love the pics of the little fellas crocboy. Nice looking tank, crocs have got to be one of the most interesting reptiles.


----------



## Crocboy (Nov 21, 2004)

*RE: 60cm*

Was looking on the herp trader and someone has freshy hatchlings for $150. Not sure where they are but im waiting for a reply. My guess N.T. Any one looking to get started started now, check it out.


----------

